# Founder of The pirate bay arrested..



## pratyush997 (Sep 2, 2012)

This ain't good news for me...


> Pirate Bay founder Gottfrid Svartholm has been arrested in the Cambodian capital Phnom Penh. Svartholm, known online by his nickname Anakata, was sentenced to one year in jail for his involvement in The Pirate Bay but has been missing for some time. Svartholm was wanted internationally but exact details as to why he was arrested have not yet been made public.
> 
> Pirate Bay founder Gottfrid Svartholm was arrested by Cambodian police on Thursday in Phnom Penh, the city that he made his home several years ago.
> 
> ...



Pirate Bay Founder Arrested in Cambodia | TorrentFreak


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 2, 2012)

Oh this is a matter of concern


----------



## sharang.d (Sep 2, 2012)

WTF??


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 2, 2012)

As if he was dad of Osama Bin laden .....


----------



## reniarahim1 (Sep 2, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> As if he was dad of Osama Bin laden .....



well said


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 2, 2012)

^^ They posted on their FB page that even there will be 10/100/1000 arrests Pirate bay won't be down.... Faqin awesome guyzzz


----------



## Flash (Sep 2, 2012)

Will this be the end of TPB?


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 2, 2012)

^^Nope...as they said They will keep TPB alive even there would be 100s Arrests,...


----------



## Flash (Sep 2, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^^Nope...as they said They will keep TPB alive even there would be 100s Arrests,...



Lets be Pirates!
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/technology-news/6721d1346603308-founder-pirate-bay-arrested-tpb.png


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 2, 2012)

^^Why Can't we insert IMGs in signature ?? huh


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Sep 2, 2012)

Move all these sites to Cuba , Venezuela ,China ,Iran and Russia where the FBI can't reach...may be they can survive there


----------



## rider (Sep 2, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^^Why Can't we insert IMGs in signature ?? huh



because our admin ico said he hates images in sign! it ruins the show of forum.


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 2, 2012)

^^what if we put IMGs inside Spoilers??


----------



## rider (Sep 2, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^^what if we put IMGs inside Spoilers??



Yes, the same thing I suggested to admin ico but he denied.


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 3, 2012)

wait what?
we cant access it now? 
wtf
many good movies are not screened in Indian apart form few blockbusters, isme hamari kya galti hai?


----------



## rider (Sep 3, 2012)

TPB is working fine, you can get magnet but not the torrents. The only problem with the magnet links is that you cant not save beside the C: drive of your computer and can not select the parts of files.


----------



## asingh (Sep 3, 2012)

*//MOD:
Please do not discuss DL links or file names here.*


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 3, 2012)

OH GOD WHY....


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Sep 3, 2012)

Cambodia considers Swedish request on Pirate Bay co-founder 

cambodian authorities have arrested a co-founder of Pirate Bay, one of the world's biggest free file-sharing websites, and are considering a request from Sweden to send him there where he faces a jail sentence for breaching copyright laws.The Swedish man, Gottfrid Svartholm Warg, 27, has been living in Cambodia for some time.
An appeals court in Sweden sentenced three others behind the site to between four months and 10 months in prison plus fines in 2010.
Warg failed to attend that hearing due to illness and his sentencing was deferred. He had originally been sentenced to a year in prison in 2009.

Cambodia considers Swedish request on Pirate Bay co-founder

Not a very good sign for pirate bay


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Sep 3, 2012)

Many times TPB helped me more than the Official sites haha. 

I hope he gets a bail soon


----------



## RCuber (Sep 3, 2012)

Google "Swedish Prison"


----------



## Flash (Sep 3, 2012)

RCuber said:


> Google "Swedish Prison"



*cache.gawkerassets.com/assets/images/4/2012/02/medium_8e01bcd2857d59bd162c1d1dcebce2e7.jpg*cache.gawkerassets.com/assets/images/4/2012/02/medium_0f183c41cf0761bfcff95470276d7151.jpg

Source:
The Pirate Bay's Founders Are Going to a Prison That's Better than Your Life
Its better than my COLLEGE dorm!


----------



## root.king (Sep 3, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> *cache.gawkerassets.com/assets/images/4/2012/02/medium_8e01bcd2857d59bd162c1d1dcebce2e7.jpg*cache.gawkerassets.com/assets/images/4/2012/02/medium_0f183c41cf0761bfcff95470276d7151.jpg
> 
> Source:
> The Pirate Bay's Founders Are Going to a Prison That's Better than Your Life
> Its better than my COLLEGE dorm!



Oh no.
i want to be the TPB CEO


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 3, 2012)

^^^CEO seems too legit...


----------



## Ironman (Sep 4, 2012)

Man He will be living in a Place better than my place

Say Yes to Piracy Project
SYTP!


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 4, 2012)

^Yeah...Awesome Room...


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Sep 4, 2012)

so will this end *piratebay* like *demonoid*??


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 4, 2012)

^^Nope...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 4, 2012)

Ironman said:


> Say Yes to Piracy Project
> SYTP!


And there you get the thread closed.


----------

